# RCI Disney Resort codes?



## ahenry1957 (Mar 13, 2014)

I want to start looking at Disney in fl resorts thru RCI. How or where can I find the rci codes without doing a search on web for Disney, then entering name for each and hoping it has an RCI code?  Seems there has to be a  easier way?
Thanks in advance


----------



## bnoble (Mar 13, 2014)

Look at the resort directory.
http://www.rci.com/resort-directory/landing

You want the DVXX codes.


----------



## ineedavacation33 (Mar 13, 2014)

DV01 - Animal Kingdom Villas
DV02 - Beach Club Villas
DV03 - Boardwalk Villas
DV04 - **Hilton Head
DV05 - Old Key West
DV06 - Saratoga Springs
DV07 - **Vero Beach
DV08 - Wilderness Lodge
DV09 - Bay Lake Tower
DV10 - Disneyland Grand Californian
DV11 - **Aulani, Hawaii

DV35/RD35- 3 Old Key West
DV45/RD45- 4 Old Key West
RD for all - cash


----------



## BrettG (Mar 23, 2014)

Try this link too. I found it helpful in searching. I've was able to find OKW and SS pretty regularly but the last few weeks there hasn't been much. It's really inconsistent though, a few weeks ago i did a search and found like 8 weeks. There were a few at SS then single weeks at FtW, BW and OKW


http://freetravelguys.com/hotel/rci-timeshare-exchange-for-dvc-property/


----------

